# waltzed up



## spohreis

Olá,

Contexto do Superman v2 #4.

Um vilão, chamado Bloodsport, usando uma arma parecida com um canhão, acabou de cometer uma matança num shopping. O Superman chega ao local e pergunta o que aconteceu. Uma policial relata o acontecido da seguinte maneira.

"Well... according to the eyewitnesses, including your buddy Olsen, this Bloodsport clow just *waltzed up* and opened fire."

waltzed up  = entrou?? Muito pobre.

Muito obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Quero acreditar que tenha o mesmo significado que waltz into=
_Slang._  To move unhesitantly, briskly, and with aplomb: _always waltzes into the office 30 minutes late (answers)_


Algo como irrompeu, precipitou-se...


----------



## wtrmute

A idéia aqui é que o cara chegou como se ele estivesse fazendo a coisa mais normal do mundo, em vez de cometer uma carnificina; como se fosse algo que ele faz toda semana. É difícil encontrar uma tradução que não seja uma perífrase _enoooorme_...


----------



## spohreis

wtrmute said:


> A idéia aqui é que o cara chegou como se ele estivesse fazendo a coisa mais normal do mundo, em vez de cometer uma carnificina; como se fosse algo que ele faz toda semana. É difícil encontrar uma tradução que não seja uma perífrase _enoooorme_...



Que tal: entrou sem chamar a atenção? Eu sei, é uma perífrase.


----------



## ewie

_Entrou assobiando_ ... ?


----------



## spohreis

ewie said:


> _Entrou assobiando_ ... ?



Não. Estava assistindo o meu time jogar e cheguei a uma conclusão. A Vanda está certa. Um vilão entrou armado, não tem como ele entrar sem chamar a atenção. Estes caras estão sempre fantasiados, é impossível eles entrarem em algum lugar sem chamar a atenção.

Talvez eu não tenha dado contexto suficiente. Tenho postado tanto sobre este comic que me esqueço de mencionar alguns detalhes. Ele tem mais de 20 expressôes que eu não entendo completamente.

Se eu tiver errado na minha nterpretação, por favor, ...


----------



## wtrmute

Eu poderia traduzir a frase toda, um pouco livremente:

"Bem... de acordo com as testemunhas, incluindo seu amigo Olsen, esse tal de Bloodsport entrou pela porta e começou a atirar."

Entrar sem chamar a atenção pode carregar a implicação que ele estava se esgueirando de alguma forma, que não é o caso... Entende onde quero chegar?


----------



## spohreis

wtrmute said:


> Eu poderia traduzir a frase toda, um pouco livremente:
> 
> "Bem... de acordo com as testemunhas, incluindo seu amigo Olsen, esse tal de Bloodsport entrou pela porta e começou a atirar."
> 
> Entrar sem chamar a atenção pode carregar a implicação que ele estava se esgueirando de alguma forma, que não é o caso... Entende onde quero chegar?



Eu acabei de escrever respondendo ao ewie. O que você achou?


----------



## ewie

Bom, para mim o «coração» da expressão _waltz + [preposição]_ é o *casual* (... a facilidade, a normalidade) duma tal acção:
_He waltzed in: _entrou como se não tinha preocupação nenhuma ... como se fosse coisa de todos os dias ... como se fosse tudo o mais normal possível ...
_She waltzed off: _deixou-me descuidadamente [ \/ ] sem olhar para trás ...

(etc.)


----------



## spohreis

ewie said:


> Bom, para mim o «coração» da expressão _waltz + [preposição]_ é o *casual* (... a facilidade, a normalidade) duma tal acção:
> _He waltzed in: _entrou como se não tinha preocupação nenhuma ... como se fosse coisa de todos os dias ... como se fosse tudo o mais normal possível ...
> _She waltzed off: _deixou-me descuidadamente [ \/ ] sem olhar para trás ...
> 
> (etc.)



Muito intersessante. Eu estava entendendo do ponto de vista de quem deu o depoimento, isto é, de um sujeito fantasiado entrando num ambiente tranquilo.

De acordo com as tuas palavras, poderíamos então dizer que "ele entrou casualmente", isto é, como se fosse mais outro cliente do shopping?


----------



## Vanda

Euzinho de Deus, e esta definição que encontrei: _Slang._  To move *unhesitantly, briskly*, and with aplomb??
http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/briskly


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em Tuga temos uma expressão porreira: _na boa_ (ou, _numa boa_) -  é gíria coloquial.

... entrou na boa e abriu fogo

No Brasil suponho que não exista?


----------



## spohreis

Vanda said:


> Euzinho de Deus, e esta definição que encontrei: _Slang._  To move *unhesitantly, briskly*, and with aplomb??
> http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/briskly



Vão ter um trabalho danado para me convencer do contrário do que você está dizendo. Eu não entendo muito de inglês, mas no caso acima, o "up" teria, no meu entendimento, a função de transmitir a ideia de quão brusca foi a  entrada do vilão naquele recinto.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Concordo com o wrtmute! passa a idéia de tranquilidade de *piece of cake!*
*Entrou indiferente, sem preocupação.*
*entrou simplesmente e abriu fogo.*


----------



## ewie

Vanda said:


> Euzinho de Deus, e esta definição que encontrei: _Slang._  To move *unhesitantly, briskly*, and with aplomb??
> http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/briskly


Hmmmmm ... I prefer _casually_, mother.  Para mim não tem *nada* que ver com falta de hesitação nem rapidez.



fernandobn97007 said:


> Concordo com o wrtmute! passa a idéia de tranquilidade de *piece of cake!*
> *Entrou indiferente, sem preocupação.*
> *entrou simplesmente e abriu fogo.*


----------



## spohreis

fernandobn97007 said:


> Concordo com o wrtmute! passa a idéia de tranquilidade de *piece of cake!*
> *Entrou indiferente, sem preocupação.*
> *entrou simplesmente e abriu fogo.*



Eu não entendo esta linha de argumentação. O sujeito é um cara descontrolado, transtornado, totalmente maluco. Depois que ele mata um punhado de gente ele vai a outro lugar atirar em outras pessoas. O último adjetivo que se pode atribuir a ele é "tranquilo". 

Ele não tem intenção de entrar tranquilamente em lugar nenhum e depois começar a atirar.

Estamos num impasse.


----------



## Vanda

hihihihi, spoh e eu estamos seguindo a mesma linha de interpretação do contexto, também não consigo imaginar outro jeito do carinha entrar 'armado até os dentes', mas não dá pra discutir com os experts.


----------



## ewie

Até os caras mais descontrolados devem se relaxar de vez em quando.  Não é, Vandinha?


----------



## fernandobn97007

sphoreis disse:


> Eu não entendo esta linha de argumentação. O sujeito é um cara descontrolado, transtornado, totalmente maluco. Depois que ele mata um punhado de gente ele vai a outro lugar atirar em outras pessoas. O último adjetivo que se pode atribuir a ele é "tranquilo".


 
Ele por ser isso tudo e com *canhão na mão*, vai entrando sem se importar com o mundo, nada o detém, *Vai simplemente entrando e atirando.*

Ele não precisa pedir permissão a ninguém, bater ponto, gritar e dizer o que vai fazer
com um *canhão na mão.* Como alguém que entra em um recinto e diz vou acabar com a vida de vcs e fazer cara de mau.

O policial incrédulo com o que aconteceu relata:


> "Well... according to the eyewitnesses, including your buddy Olsen, this Bloodsport clow just *waltzed up* and opened fire."


----------



## spohreis

fernandobn97007 said:


> sphoreis disse:
> 
> 
> Ele por ser isso tudo e com *canhão na mão*, vai entrando sem se importar com o mundo, nada o detém, *Vai simplemente entrando e atirando.*
> 
> Ele não precisa pedir permissão a ninguém, bater ponto, gritar e dizer o que vai fazer
> com um *canhão na mão.* Como alguém que entra em um recinto e diz vou acabar com a vida de vcs e fazer cara de mau.
> 
> O policial incrédulo com o que aconteceu relata:



Gostei do que você escreveu. Muito bom mesmo. Então a policial, está enfatizando a postura do Bloodsport ao que ele pretendia fazer, isto é, de como ele entrou tranquilo com respeito ao que ele tinha em mente, e não como os fregueses perceberam sua atitude, de um sujeito armado até os dentes que atirando para todos os lados.  

Estou entendendo certo desta vez?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Do contexto passado:
Acho que a policial relata o que ela entendeu do depoimento das testemunhas. Acho que é como o que aconteceu em Columbine High e que acontece por aí repetidamente. Os caras vão simplesmente entrando e atirando sem o menor aviso, sem a menor procupação, tranquilamente.

Bom, essa é a minha interpretação.


----------



## wtrmute

Vanda said:


> Euzinho de Deus, e esta definição que encontrei: _Slang._ To move *unhesitantly, briskly*, and with aplomb??
> http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/briskly


 
Vamos ver se eu consigo explicar: A ideia de _to waltz <direction>_ comporta tanto o _unhesitantly, briskly_ da sua definição quanto a _casually_ do ewie. O conceito aqui é que a pessoa que faz isso está (ou parece estar) com a consciência tranquila, com a conotação de que ela não deveria estar -- está fazendo pouco caso de uma situação que na verdade é grave.

Exatamente por isso que _waltzed up_ funciona: a ideia é de que o Bloodsport entrou pela porta como se estivesse vestido de jeans e camiseta, e não um super-uniforme, e como se portasse um guarda-chuva, em vez de uma arma de grosso calibre (com balas de Kriptonita, pelo que li do sumário no link provido pelo spohreis?). Como se fosse perfeitamente razoável e até mundano ele parar no meio do pátio do shopping e decidir promover uma carnificina... E esse é o pior tipo de desequilíbrio, creio.


----------



## spohreis

Vocês me convenceram.


----------

